# Rear Slide Latch Replacement



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

action action Hello to All in Outback Land action action

Some time last year the spring that is built into the driver side latch on the rear
queen slide broke. This is the latch on the outside of the trailer where the support
bracket is latched. I picked up another latch from the dealer, and continued to use the trailer with the broken one. Probably not a good idea. I have not checked
back with the dealer yet, but thought I would try feed back from the "professional
outbackers" first. My question is: Are the bolts that hold the latch in place self tapping that go directly into the aluminum framing, or is their a secure hex nut in the wall? I really didn't want to unscrew this thing, and be suprised! Any feed back would greatly be appreciated!
Happy New Year To All


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good question, Outbacker612!

This is a new one on me, as I do not recall seeing anything similar here before. I would guess this may be a call Keystone deal, if the dealer can't answer the question.









In any case, please let us know what you find out.









I would also be curious what caused the part to fail. Any ideas?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Outbackers612,

Try loosening the attaching bolts and see how it feels. If there is a "secure hex nut" in the wall, the bolt head should move out steadily depending on how much you turn it. The same should be true if the bolt is really a self-tapping screw that goes into the aluminum framing.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well to answer your question
I just went outside and took one out of the rear slide locking bracket
They are self tapping screws

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well to answer your question
> I just went outside and took one out of the rear slide locking bracket
> They are self tapping screws
> 
> ...


That's why I love this site.

Great job Don









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

not a problem, the camper is parked right outside the back door

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob rules!

I hope it went back in tight!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It tighten just as tight as it was originally









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> It tighten just as tight as it was originally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don,

Yep. You ARE the MAN!!









I wasn't gonna risk it with my Outback. One never knows when the bolt won't re-tighten after removal.









Bill


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

This afternoon when I made this post, I had to soon take off to a wedding down on the beach. Our neighbor was getting hitched on the beach, and the wife, and I were the witnesses, and photographers- amateurs I should say. In fact we had to drive past the entrance to Top'sl Resort on 30-A, and it has been a beautiful day here in Destin. Day time temp of about 63 degrees. Thought I would rub it in a little









We just got in from dinner, and I could not wait to read any response from the "Latch Replacement". Let me first say all of you guys are the greatest!
And lets give a special call to "Don the Hootbob"!!!!







I loveya man! I know it had to be a little chilly to go out their, and work on that thing. Once I wrote the post I kinda of thought it would be a self tapping screw. I've got to pull a double at the FD the next two days but when I get home Sunday I'm gonna change that dude out. As far as why it happened I figured that the internal spring just broke.
We got that salt air year round in in the sunshine state. Wonder if it would be good to put some locktite on that hardware. I'll probably do that, and put a little silicone around as a finishing touch.

You guys are too cool !!








Thanks, Tony


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like I said before no problem
It probably wouldn't hurt to put a little lock tight
And seal it all up with silcone.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

It must be that Tim Horton's coffee giving you all of that energy









You did not hear a metal clunk when you loosed the screw?









Great job helping a fellow Outbacker so quickly.









Thor


----------

